# No car in app? Any ideas?



## Drhalo (Jul 12, 2018)

So I just picked up my 3! Great car but can't get it to show up in app at all. They were clueless at the delivery center. I've reinstalled my app 3 times etc and nothing. All I have is the gray screen in the app. I can't seem to lock the car when I walk away from it.

Anyone have this issue?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Drhalo said:


> So I just picked up my 3! Great car but can't get it to show up in app at all. They were clueless at the delivery center. I've reinstalled my app 3 times etc and nothing. All I have is the gray screen in the app. I can't seem to lock the car when I walk away from it.
> 
> Anyone have this issue?


does your car show up in your tesla account (online) yet? 
some others have said it has taken a day or two for the car to populate if not already there when you pick up the car.


----------



## Al Casasola (Apr 21, 2018)

Go under “Safety and Security” and hit the gear in the top right corner. Enable “Mobile Access”.


----------



## Al Casasola (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Drhalo (Jul 12, 2018)

Al Casasola said:


> Go under "Safety and Security" and hit the gear in the top right corner. Enable "Mobile Access".


Already enabled. We tried that at the store. Any idea how to power car down and lock with only the key card?


----------



## Drhalo (Jul 12, 2018)

Drhalo said:


> Already enabled. We tried that at the store. Any idea how to power car down and lock with only the key card?


And nevermind. I just took delivery this morning. It's miraculously working. 
Thanks all


----------

